# Stuffed Lettuce TNT



## kadesma (Apr 14, 2011)

Seperate the leaves from 2 heads of butter lettuce selecting 12 large leaves, rise andCut the core section from the base of each leaf and one at a time plunge into boiling water about 10 seconds. Remove and drain on paper towels Preheat oven to 350 saute 4 large cloves of minced garlic in olive oil til it starts to turn brown Transfer your garlic to a small bowl and reserve the oil. Combine 12 kalamata olives pitted and chopped, to 3 tab. raisins,1/4 cup pine nuts fontina cheese about 1/4 cup diced if you can't find a good fintina gruyere will do fine. add 1 Tab of romano grated cheese now mix this with the reserved garlic Place 1-2 tab. of filling in the center of each leaf gently wrap leaf around filling and place seam side down on oiled baking sheet Brush tops with reserved garlic oil and the last tab of romano cheese Bake 10 min.remove to serving  platter and serve hot. It's yummy
kadesma


----------



## blissful (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds delicious! 
I really like using grape leaves and cabbage leaves in different recipes instead of deep or pan frying wonton wrappers or egg roll wrappers. It's less messy and more healthy.

Lettuce leaves are something I haven't tried. When my lettuce starts coming up in the garden, I'm going to try this, thank you.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2011)

blissful said:


> Sounds delicious!
> I really like using grape leaves and cabbage leaves in different recipes instead of deep or pan frying wonton wrappers or egg roll wrappers. It's less messy and more healthy.
> 
> Lettuce leaves are something I haven't tried. When my lettuce starts coming up in the garden, I'm going to try this, thank you.


You're welcome I hope you  like the recipe. I love it. Got 2 heads of lettuce for almost nothing so had to make it. YUM
kades


----------

